# Mercier - pronounciation?



## indygreg (Nov 5, 2006)

Look, I know these bikes from BD.com have nothing to do with the original maker . . . just bought their name. That is not the topic of this thread.

How is Mercier pronounced? I am guessing "Mer-C-A" with the C and A being pronounced 'hard' CEEE-Aye


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

I found this: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baume_et_Mercier#Pronunciation


mers-yay


----------



## indygreg (Nov 5, 2006)

*thanks*

that did not even dawn on me . . . there is a local jewler that says that on the Radio all the time (it is a nice watch). Second part of it is the same.


----------



## mmercier (Jul 15, 2004)

Yes. That is correct. ))

Michael Mercier


----------

